# Paravertebral Nerve Blocks



## lcole7465 (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a doctor that the nerve  block sheet stated Thoracic Paravertebral Block for post op pain management. The only codes I'm finding for paravertebral blocks are 64470-64484 and 64490-64493. I don't show that any of these are applicable for post op pain management. 

Am I missing codes somewhere? One of my doctors is saying that paravertebral blocks are used are for post op pain all the time, but what I'm finding for the paravertebral blocks are not for post op pain. The only thoracic codes I've had to use in the past for POP management is either 62310 or 62318.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jul 19, 2015)

Look at 64520 Injection, anesthetic agent; lumbar or thoracic (paravertebral sympathetic)


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 16, 2015)

lcole7465,
In 2016, there will specific codes for this type of procedure as seen below:

64461 Paravertebral block (PVB) (paravertebral block), thoracic single injection site (including imaging guidance, when performed)


64462 second and any additional injection site(s) (including imaging guidance, when performed)(List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)

64463 continuous infusion by catheter (including imaging guidance, when performed)


----------



## lcole7465 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you..

Knowing that there will be new codes for these blocks, will help tremendously.


----------

